# Tremors (1990) & Tremors 2: Aftershocks (1996)



## MythingLink (Mar 2, 2001)

Which one do you like best and why?

Cheers,


----------



## padders (Mar 2, 2001)

Tremors I because it is the only one i have seen


----------



## MythingLink (Mar 2, 2001)

Then you need to go rent/see Tremors II.  It isn't quite the same, but there are some really comical moments in it and some ballet actually. 

I'm remembering the scene where the three stars are jumping from rock to rock.   

Cheers,


----------



## padders (Mar 2, 2001)

ballet... um you trying to put me off?


----------



## MythingLink (Mar 2, 2001)

it's good, go rent it. 

Cheers,


----------



## markpud (Mar 5, 2001)

I havent seen the 1st one for ages, but the 2nd one has a more comical element, IIRC... worth a watch....


----------



## Dave (Mar 23, 2001)

> _Originally posted by padders _
> *Tremors I because it is the only one I have seen  *



Me too!


----------



## Prowler-Pilot (Apr 12, 2001)

It's a hard choice but...I've gotta say Tremors, I love that film, the second one is very good...maybe I'm just bias? I love originals...hehe.  

TaTa


----------



## Qwxy (Apr 28, 2001)

i have seen both i recorded tremors2 from sky and saw most of the origional tremors film and i have to say that probabaly because i was about 7 or 8 when i watched it it was scarey (and because i was a little strange) the disgusting bits were very funny also the pogo stick kid
so i might just go out and buy the origional next week or something but to me the first just squeezes through


----------



## Chilly (Jun 8, 2001)

*hey*

def tremors-the first one
maybe im biased coz kevin looked s hot.....................


----------



## Qwxy (Jun 9, 2001)

yeh well.......................
you also have to admit that it is very rare that a sequle is better than the origional


----------



## Chilly (Jun 12, 2001)

*h*

yeh apart from in the case of aliens
alien 2 was better than alien 1


----------



## ZachWZ (Jul 6, 2001)

I picked No. 1 because.  When I went to see it in the theatre.  I noticed that the floor had tons of popcorn everywhere.  20 minutes into the movie a sudden Grapler jump made me drop mine.

No. 2 while being a great flim.  Better than a bunch of Batman's.  didn't have a popcorn drop scene.

ZachWZ


----------



## Curupira (Jul 24, 2001)

*Funny Stuff*

I just couldn't get enough of those rednecks trying to kill those big worms!!! :laugh2:


----------



## ZachWZ (Aug 26, 2001)

IMHO the funniest parts.  Are every time they blow one of the Graplor's up.  A bunch of guts showers on them.
LOL jus thinking about it.

ZachWZ


----------



## Chilly (Nov 11, 2001)

*lol*

that was funnny......lol

i wasnt much of a  cinema goer so i saw it on tv.....


----------



## Sinistra (Nov 12, 2001)

i voted for tremors 1. i hav enot seen the second one


----------



## Chilly (Nov 12, 2001)

*lol*

>whispers< dont tell anyone that i havent seen it either.........


----------



## Sinistra (Nov 14, 2001)

i never even knew there was a second one


----------



## Chilly (Nov 17, 2001)

*lol*

i did.it been on loads of times but neva seen it


----------



## Charlie (Jun 2, 2002)

Tremors 1.    gets my vote.  A brilliantly funny film.  IT was a shame that Val and Rhonda couldn't make it in Tremors 2--they were missed - not just by Earl.


----------



## Charlie (Jun 2, 2002)

*Favourite scene- Tremors 1*

Come on avid fans of Tremors!!!!  Which is your favourite clip?
For me it has to be the pole vaulting scene--where Val, Earl and Rhonda make their get away from the Graboids.


----------



## Qwxy (Jun 2, 2002)

i would love 2 of seen the fifirsty film at the cinema.
what year was it released??
i was probabaly between 7 and 9 when my dad rented it out on video and i got 2 see some of it (hell i was 6 when i first saw beetlejuice, I watched it in the morning when my parents were still in bed) so i would love to of been the youngest person in the cinema for the first tremors LOL 
(how it would probabaly go)
*grappler pops up*
ARRRRGGGGHHHHHH (for the 20th time)
'someone get that kid outta here!!!'
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!

that or me sitting with my jaw in my lap and eyes inches from the screen  LOL
i saw way 2 many *scary things when i was young* hell i watched Alien b4 i took a good look in a mirror!!!!!
i think there was a slight resembelence (i had a mask on)


----------



## ZachWZ (Jun 5, 2002)

My choice of favorite scenes are the Grapplers first jump.  I dropped my popcorn.  Looking at the floor when i came in I wondered when I kept on squishing popcorn on the way to my seat.

My other is when they are down to the last Graplor.  And it the worm figures out their plan.  Spits the bomb right at them in the rock.


ZachWZ


----------



## tokyogirl (Jun 12, 2002)

my favorite scene is when they find the car buried at the very begining and the music was still playing.  i thought that was really cool.


----------



## tokyogirl (Jun 12, 2002)

which one is the one with reba?  that one's my favorite


----------



## tokyogirl (Jun 12, 2002)

i love watching them try to outrun them!


----------



## ZachWZ (Jun 14, 2002)

It was the first Tremors flim.  Also that was her acting debute.  Since then she has done nothing of note.  In the genre that is most important to us all.

ZachWZ


----------



## tokyogirl (Jun 14, 2002)

yeah, ok, then the first one is my favorite one.


----------



## Starbeast (May 9, 2011)

I thought the second film was much better than the first


----------



## Lemmy (May 9, 2011)

Um... how come the poll asks me what season of StarGate SG-1 I prefered? And it only goes up to season 7?

As for Tremors, I prefer the first one, but I like all four. Haven't seen the tv-series yet, but the DVD-collection is in the mail.


----------



## HoopyFrood (May 9, 2011)

With the integrating of other forums acquired by Brian, some of the polls and threads got a bit mixed up.

Anyway, Tremors was one of my favourite films when I was a kid! Probably one of the ones that actually scared me a fair bit, which may be why it was. Whereas other kids would play 'the floor is larva' game, I couldn't step on the floor because Tremors would get me!


----------

